# How do you turn an inside dog into an outside dog?



## katy87 (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there a way to delete a thread completely?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

katy87 said:


> I am a first time dog owner and trying to figure everything out. I was out of town for a few days and when I came home, my boyfriend infomed me that we now had a dog!
> 
> She is about 7 months old and a pit mix (not sure what the mix part is though). She had been an inside dog before we got her but my boyfriend wants her to be an inside/outside dog but definitely sleep outside. She is in heat right now though and we can't really have her inside at the moment. She barked for over a solid hour when we put her out last night and I feel so bad for her. She obviously misses being inside and the interaction with people. I also worry that the neighbors are not going to want to put up with this behavior for long.
> 
> I don't know how to make the transition easier for her any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


So you put a dog in heat outside, that could get interesting.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WHY did your boyfriend bring a dog home if you can't keep it inside? Leaving a dog in heat outside is the most irresponsible, ignorant thing a person could do.

Please do the dog a favor and rehome her, preferrably to someone that can responsibly keep a dog in heat.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea putting her outside unsupervised when she's in heat is good way to get a litter of puppies. It would be prudent to reconsider your plan until she's done with her heat and/or spayed.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

First of all, she doesn't need to be OUTSIDE while she's in heat because male dogs can literally crash through mountains to get to a female dog in heat, meaning, even if you have a fence, it's no guarantee that male dogs won't get to her.

Second, why did your boyfriend get a dog, especially one that was accustomed to being inside, if he only wanted to relegate her to being outside the majority of the time?

Did she come from a shelter or a previous owner? The transition is going to be stressful on her no matter what, but if she was totally an inside dog and is now being made to stay outside, that's only going to make it tougher. She doesn't understand why that's happening to her, why she can't be inside with her people. Dogs are social animals and need interaction. It's not a good idea to get a dog just to keep in the backyard, IMO.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why do you need her to sleep outside? Is it warm enough out there for her? Pitts are sensitive to the cold. Could she sleep inside in a crate? (That way she won't make a mess). Dogs are social creatures and most of them want to be inside with their people. I don't see her ever adjusting to this-- it would probably make your life easier (and her life happier) if you could come up with a sleeping arrangement that you both can live with.


----------



## katy87 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm really sorry, I didn't realize what I said was going to be such a negative thing. Like I said, I've never had a dog before... And honestly the only reason I knew she was in heat is because my boyfriend told me. Obviously I'm completely clueless when it comes to everything right now and need to do some research but that's why I came here, to try and learn. Now I just feel bad. Sorry again


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think anyones intention was to make you feel bad, BUT, making a dog stay outside isn't the best way due to their social nature and putting a female in heat outside unsupervised is a VERY BAD idea...she will end up pregnant. As someone already said male dogs will do anything to get to a female dog in heat.

You say this is your first dog. How much research did you do prior to getting a dog? They are a lot of work and a lot of commitment. I spend 8 hours a day at work and I am home with the dogs from 3-11 when I go to bed. I might not be interacting with them the whole time, but they are with me. They have access to me if they want me. We play, train, etc. They get designated cuddle time. They are part of our family. 

I also agree that she doesn't sound suited for outdoor living. She is used to being an inside dog around people and she may feel abandoned outside. 

If you all are intent on keeping her, you need a better arrangement. I am sure there are people on this forum who can give you good advise about dealing with a female in heat indoors. My female is spayed, so I am no help there.

If you do intend to keep her, you need to get her spayed ASAP. 

If you and your boyfriend are not willing to work on making a good life for this dog, you should rehome her. That doesn't mean you don't care about her--it actually shows that you care about her more than you care about yourself. 

And as far as getting advice, this is a good place to be...but you need to understand that a female dog, in heat, who is not accustomed to being outside does not belong outside.

I hope you all can work this out.


----------



## peachesmommy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a pit and I wouldn't dream of leaving her outside. Pits love their people. If I even forget her when I let her out to potty on the chain she yelps and cries. And if you live where it's really cold she isn't gonna enjoy that one bit. They have very short very fine hair. I would find her a good home if you can't keep her in the house. It's hard to make an indoor dog an outdoor dog. They sit outside and wonder why they're being punished and what they did.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

katy87 said:


> I'm really sorry, I didn't realize what I said was going to be such a negative thing. Like I said, I've never had a dog before...


Loki was/is my first dog - and with all due respect, I did know that he wasn't to be kept outdoors. I'm happy you're doing research now - but there are some basics, in my opinion, that you really shouldn't have to research.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Please bring her in before she ends up pregnant!...There are enough unwanted pups in the world already!:doh:


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

The unfortunate thing here is that this young lady came home from a trip to find that her boyfriend actually obtained the dog without her knowledge. Prior research on her part wasn't possible, obviously, and she simply cannot control the actions and behaviors of another person. 

Her boyfriend is the one who is behaving recklessly and irresponsibly here. First of all, he should have consulted with his live-in girlfriend about getting a dog. Second, they should have researched the responsibilities of owning a dog prior to getting one.

But at this point in time, the dog is already there, the boyfriend is obviously not that bright, but perhaps the original poster can convince him that THIS dog is not the right dog for them and they can rehome it to a family that will be more considerate of it being an inside dog. My dogs are inside dogs and if anything happened to me and they somehow got put in a backyard, they would flip out!


----------



## katy87 (Feb 15, 2011)

Like Infiniti said, I didn't have the time to do research because I didn't know we were getting a dog. I had no idea he was even thinking of getting a dog. And although I just met her yesterday, I already love her. She is extremely sweet! I'm going to do some research and talk to my boyfriend about it.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

katy ~ My husband, then BF, suprised me with a spur of the moment heinz 57 puppy when we were first living together. We knew NOTHING about dog's at the time. I didnt even know enough to kick his butt for doing it  I just said 'aww, a cute puppy' :doh:
Anyhow, you're doing the right thing now, by doing your research. Better late than never! Obviously, everyone hates to see unwanted puppy's and thats why everyone's upset. I'd be willing to bet though, since you just got her yesterday, that she's probably already pregnant. Might want to get her to the vet asap to have her initial vet check done and then you need to decide if you're ready to commit to this dog and make her a part of your family. Good luck!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Bring the dog inside, and put a pair of men's underwear on her backwards so the tail comes out of the split crotch. It'll keep blood from getting on anything. Take them off to walk her (leashed) to go potty. Do NOT let any male dogs near her.

Then when she is done being in heat, get her spayed, so it won't happen again. 

Talk to your boyfriend about keeping her inside. Bad things can happen to dogs that are kept outside. Especially Pit Bulls. Dogs really do want to be with their family. Keeping a dog outside is borderline cruel. If he will not agree to her being inside, you need to put your foot down and tell him that you need to rehome her.


----------



## myahele (Nov 6, 2010)

While she's in heat, it's advisable that she be kept indoors. You can use this opportunity to slowly make her used to sleeping by herself. Maybe let her sleep in a seperate room/ crate and then slowly move her into the backyard.

Rehoming a dog, especially an adult pit mix, is easier said than done.

Good luck!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

please, keep the dog inside except for potty breaks and when you're outside exercising her or can keep a very close eye on her, AFTER she's done being in heat.


----------

